# الات والادوات الجراحية



## غيث طارق (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
لم يتطرق احد قبل اليوم الى الات وادوات قسم الجراحة
يرجى من المختصين بهذا المجال افادتنا بما لديهم من معلومات وصور تخص الموضوع
لتكون في ميزان حسناتهم
وشكرا للذين يساهمون بهذا الموضوع وغيره


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يونيو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ اخ غيث طارق .

انت طرقت الباب هذا من اختصاصك انت ونشكرك مقدمأ .

لا تستغرب من كلامي . ننتظر منك مساهمة في هذا الموضوع .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## غيث طارق (27 يونيو 2007)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ شكري محمد نوري
انا ليس لدي معلومات حول الموضوع وطرقت الباب لنسمع الجواب من المختصين بهذا المجال
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يونيو 2007)

ألأخ غيث .
تحية طيبة .
الأت والعدد جميعها على السواء من تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية انتاج ومعادن لعمليات تصنيع سواء كانت تستخدم لاغراض عامة او في المحال الحراحي .
والات الجراحية يحب ان تطلى بمعادن مقاومة للصدى كالنيكل والكروم والتيتانيوم.....الخ .
وابضا ضمن مواصفات معينة .
وان شاء الله مستقبلا سوف احرر موضوع بهذا الشأن ليتعرف عليها المهندس الطبي من مواصفات
وانواع وكيفية اختيارها والعمل بها وصيانتها ايضا .
وهناك تخصص في الهندسة يعمل على تطوير وتصميم الألات الجراحية والعدد الطبية الخاصة بما يتناسب مع متطلبات الحاجة في الحقل الطبى .
واعتقد حضرتك قريب من هذه الأمور الم اقل لك لاتستغرب .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس بلال (27 يونيو 2007)

تريد معلومات عن الأجهزة مثل أجهزة " الكوتري " ( التخثير و المشارط الجراحية electrosurgery units) و أجهزة اغلاق الأوعية الدموية و أدوات الخرازات الطبية ( staplers ) و عن أجهزة تفتيت الأورام الجراحية و ما الى ذلك؟؟؟؟ ان كان كذلك , فسأعود الى هنا فور انتهائي من امتحاناتي يوم الأحد ان شاء الله و أضيف الى هذه الصفحات ما عندي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غيث طارق (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ مهندس بلال المحترم
نتمنى منك مشاركة فعالة بالمواضيع التي ذكرت كونها مواضيع لم تطرق في المنتدى من قبل
لذلك نحن باتظار مشاركتك بالموضوع
ونتمنى لك النجاح والموفقية في امتحانك المقبل


----------



## غيث طارق (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو ان الاخ بلال نسي وعده وتركنا بدون اي معلومة عن الموضوع الذي وعدنا ان يكتب عنه 
نود ان نكرر طلبنا للاخ بلال والى الاخوة الذين لديهم معلومات عم المعداد والالات الجراحية
املين ان تتوسع دائرة المشاركة لتشمل كل من لديه معلومه بهذا الخصوص


----------



## مهندس بلال (8 يوليو 2007)

_عدنـــــــــــــــا_

:15:


----------



## مهندس بلال (8 يوليو 2007)

أحبائي ......الأدوات و الأجهزة المستخدمة في الجراحة هي كثيرة و متنوعة ,و أنا و الحمد لله أعمل في هذا المجال , لذلك سأحاول ان أكتب ما أتذكره ....... و أرجو من كل من عنده معلومات اضافية أن يغني هذا الموضوع بها و له جزيل الشكر .سأبدأ بالمشرط الجراحي ,ثم جهاز الأرغون المرفق به , ثم بجهاز اغلاق الأوعية ,ثم بجهاز تفتيت الأورام , ثم سأتكلم عن الخرازات الطبية ( ال staplers ) .

لقد عرفت الجراحة منذ قديم الزمان ,منذ عهد المصريين القدماء , و عهد الاغريق الذين تميزوا بتقدم كبير لعلم الطب ......و استخدمت في الجراحة الأدوات الكلاسيكية المعروفة ( المشرط ,المقض ,الملقط ). 
في أي عملية جراحية ,بل حتى عند أصغر جرح يحدث لنا , فاننا نستخدم الحرارة لاغلاق الوعاء الدموي النازف و ايقاف النزف و هذا كان معروف منذ قدم الزمان ( العلاج بالكي كما نقولها بالعربية ) و من هنا ننطلق الى عالم الجراحة الكهربائية ....... بعد اكتشاف الكهرباء , و التوصل الى مفهوم أفضل عن التيار و الجهد , و عن الأثر الحراري للتيار الكهربائي , و بعد أن ابتدأ تطبيق هذه العلوم التكنولوجية لصالح الانسان و استخدامها في الطب , و تحديدا في عام 1920 , بدأ احد الجراحين الى أول استخدام فعلي للكهرباء على جسم أحد المرضى لوقف النزف أثناء عمل جراحي أجري له .
ان أي تيار ,لن يمر في دارة الا اذا كانت مغلقة ...... و في المشرط الجراحي ,منبع التيار هو الجهاز ( الجينيريتور ) فينتقل التيار الى المريض ( التيار يرى المريض على أنه مقاومة ) ثم الى صفيحة معندية ناقلة توصل الى المريض ( توضع في االغالب على رجله و تحوي على جيل لاصق موصل و عازل بنفس الوقت , موصل للتيار و عازل عن الجسم حتى لا تحترق القدم ) ثم من الصفيحة الى الجهاز ( الصفيحة متصلة بالجهاز ) .
لن أطيل الحديث عن هذه التجارب لأنها موجودة في الملف المرفق .


اذا , ما هو المشرط الكهربائي و ما الحاجة الى استخدامه و المشرط التقليدي موجود ؟
المهم ,جهاز المشرط الكهربائي أو الـ electrosurgery unit هو جهاز يستخدم بالعمليات الجراحية من أجل قطع " مشرط " النسج و الأوعية التي نريد اختراقها للوصول الى منطقة الاصابة , و من أجل " تخثير " الأوعية الدموية النازفة نتيجة هذا القطع ...........


طيب لماذا نحتاج القطع cut و لماذا نحتاج التخثير coagulation ؟

الحقيقة ,يحتاج الطبيب للوصول الى منطقة ما مصابة في الجسم أثناء العمل الجراحي , الى قطع كثير من الأوعية المحيطة بتلك المنطقة , و اختراع بعض النسج أحيانا .... كما أن بعض الأفات ,و الالتهابات , تكون ملتصقة بالنسيج او بالخلايا الجسمية نفسها , و كل نسيج من نسج الجسم كما نعمل , متصل بأوردة و شرايين , فحتى يستطيع الطبيب أن يزيل الأفة , يجب أن يقطع هذه الأوعية الدموية .....و نحن نعلم ان القطع بالكهرباء , أو بالأصح بالمشرط الكهربائي , هو اسرع و أدق بألاف المرات من القطع بالمشرط العادي .... فعال ,سهل لأبعد الحدود , لذلك نستخدم المشرط الكهربائي بميزة القطع .......

طيب لماذا التخثير ؟

ببساطة , لأن أي وعاء دموي داخل الجسم ,ان بقي ينزف لفترة من الزمن (أحيانا أقل من 3 دقائق ) فان المريض سيموت فورا , لذلك, نحتاج عند قطع الوعاء الدموي , أو عند وجود أي نزف في منطقة أخرى داخل الجسم و لأي سبب كان , ان نطبق تيارا كهربائيا يستطيع أن ينشئ خثرة تغلق هذا الوعاء و توقف النزف ............

طيب ,أنا أقدم طاقة كهربائية , تارة تقوم بالقطع , و تارة تقوم بالتخثير , فكيف ذلك ؟
الجواب بكل سهولة هو اختلاف اشارة القطع عن اشارة التخثير , و يمكن لأي مهندس أن يرى اشارة الخرج للجهاز للقطع و التخثير على الأوسيلوسكوب .
في الأجهزة الحديثة , نستخدم الاشارة كهربائية بموجات راديوية radiofrequency من أجل قيام المشرط بعمله .
جهاز المشرط الكهربائي , عبارة عن صندوق صغيرة ( يحوي على الدارات الأساسية ) يتصل به قلم التخثير ( قبضة على شكل القلم , نعم القلم الذي نكتب به ) و لقلم التخثير نهاية ابرية من أجل القيام بعمله , و يوجد في القلم زران أحدهما للقطع ( مشرط ) و الثاني للتخثير .

قلم التخثير مع الصفيحة الموصولة تسمى هنا monopolar لأننا نستخدم التخثير أحادي القطب .
هناك تخثير ثنائي قطب bipolar و هو عندما نستخدم الملقط بدل قلم التخثير , ملقط موصول بالجهاو بدل القلم و يقوم بالقطع و التخثير , و هنا لا يوجد معيار لاستخدام الملقط , بل ان كل ذلك هلى حسب رغبة الطبيب , و على حسب العملية الجراحية المجراة ...... بالمناسبة , هناك عدو أشكال للملاقط , منها المستقيمة , منها المعقوفة .........
و يتصل بالجهاز أيضا دعستي قدم ,فان لم يرد الطبيب الضغط على الزرين للقطع و التخثير الموجودين على القم أو الملقط , يمكنه تفعيل الجهاز من ضغط على دعسة القدم .
بعض الجراحين ,ماذا يفعل ,يمسك ملقط عادي بيده ( أو مقص جراحي أو ..... ) أثناء العمل الجراحي و ما يمسكه يكون يستخدمه أثناء العمل ,و يستخدم جهاز المشرط الكهربائي , بأن يضغط على زر القطع أو التخثير ( حسب ما يريد في هذه الحالة ) و بدل أن يقرب قلم التخثير من المنطقة التي يريد أن يفعل فيها القطع و التثخير , فانه يقربه من الملقط الذي يمسكه و يمسك به النسيج المراد قطعه أو تخثيره ..... طبعا الجراح لن يتكهرب لأن التيار يرى مقاومة المريض ألق من من مقاومقة الطبيب ( واقف على الأرض ) لذلك فهو يمر عبر المريض .
كل جهاز مشرط كهربائي يحتوي على اعدادات طاقة , و على عدة انواع للقطع و التخثير, فالطاقة الكهربائية التي أقدمها للقطع و التخثير في منطقة ما , تختلف عن الأخرى ,’ و تختلف طبعها من جهاز الى جهاز , و لكن أهم شيء لازم نعرفو ,هي أنه يجب أن تبقى الطاقة المقدمة ثابتة طيلة فترة التفعيل , أي أنني عندما أختار الطاقة مثلا 50 واط ,فانني عند الضغط على الزر ,و تطبيق التيار على النسيج المراد قطعه أو تخثيره , يجب أن لا تتغير هذه الطاقة المقدمة , نقصانا أو زيادة , و هذا يتم بتقنية رائعة جدا سأتكلم عنها في الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله .

لا يوجد غرفة عمليات , الا و تحوي مثل هذا الجهاز ...........

سأرفق ملفا من أجل توضيح أكثر , و في المرة القادمة ,سأشرح أكثر عن دارات الجهاز و عملها و اشارات الخرج .


ترقبوا في الحلقة القادمة ,أفضل مشرط كهربائي بالعالم ,أهم مكوناتو .


----------



## مهندس بلال (8 يوليو 2007)




----------



## غيث طارق (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز مهندس بلال سلمت يداك على هذه المعومات القيمة وننتظر منك المزيد عن باقي الالات والجراحية
لانه من الواضح انك مختص بهذا الموضوع
فلا تبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ولكم ملف مرفق لتوضيح بعض الاساسيات في استخدام ESU
https://www.medsun.net/participants/uploads/Jim.Keller2004.ppt
ولكن الملف يحتاج لبعض الوقت.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## غيث طارق (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بالاخ المهندس محمد الكسواني ونشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المشاركة الفعالة بالموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد فلا تبخل علينا بمثل هكذا مواضيع مفيدة وشيقة
كما وننتظر من اخونا بلال تسجيل مشاركات جديدة بهذا الموضوع كونه موضوع جديد وغير مطروق
ونود ان تكون المساهمه لاكبر عدد من الاخوان الذين يعملون في هذا المجال لتكون الفائدة عامة وشامله للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 يوليو 2007)

غيث طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا بالاخ المهندس محمد الكسواني ونشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المشاركة الفعالة بالموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد فلا تبخل علينا بمثل هكذا مواضيع مفيدة وشيقة
> كما وننتظر من اخونا بلال تسجيل مشاركات جديدة بهذا الموضوع كونه موضوع جديد وغير مطروق
> ونود ان تكون المساهمه لاكبر عدد من الاخوان الذين يعملون في هذا المجال لتكون الفائدة عامة وشامله للجميع


 
اهلا بك اخي الكريم وما اقول الا (هذا من فضل ربي) وان شاء الله لن ابخل عليكم من علمى المتواضع ابدا اذا كانت المعلومة لدي، وان لم تكن لدي فكرة او معلومة فأنا على استعداد تام ان اضع يدي مع اياديكم للبحث عن اي معلومة مطلوبة.

"اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين"

وفقكم الله .


----------



## غيث طارق (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو ان المهندسين الطبيين بعيدين عن الادوات الجراحية ولم يشاركو بهذا المجال
مما يجعلنا نستنجد بالاطباء ليعينونا ببعض المعلومات عن الادوات الجراحية الاخرى التي لم يتطرق لها احد
او ان يسعفنا المهندسون المختصون بهذا المجال بمشاركاتهم الفعالة لرفد الموضوع
وشكرا للجميع الذين ساهمو والذين ننتظر مساهماتهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2007)

الاخ غيث طارق .

تحية طيبة .

الاطباء فقط يستخدمون الأدوات الجراحية ولايعلمون شئ عن مصيرها .

البغدادي .


----------



## مهندس بلال (26 يوليو 2007)

_سنعود بعد قليل_


----------



## غيث طارق (27 يوليو 2007)

انا اعرف ان المهندسين هم اساس الفكرة والاختراع ولكني لا ارى مشاركات قوية منهم فاردت ان استلهم قواهم من خلال ادخال عناصر منافسة 
وشكرا لكل من يشارك معنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يوليو 2007)

غيث طارق قال:


> انا اعرف ان المهندسين هم اساس الفكرة والاختراع ولكني لا ارى مشاركات قوية منهم فاردت ان استلهم قواهم من خلال ادخال عناصر منافسة
> وشكرا لكل من يشارك معنا



جزاك الله خيرا واحسان .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

u can sent any information about artificial kidney on email eng_20082000***********


----------



## مهندس بلال (29 يوليو 2007)

هذا ملف يشرح عن أهم الميزات و التكنيكات الموجودة في أجهزة القطع و التخثير ( المشارط الكهربائية ) مع المقارنة بين أشهر الأجهزة في هذا المجال , أشهر المشارط الكهربائية .........

و شرح بسيط على كل جهاز ........................


----------



## مهندس بلال (29 يوليو 2007)

أشكر الأخ غيث طارق لطرحه هذا الموضوع ............. اعذروني على غيابي و تأخري ...........


----------



## غيث طارق (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نود التعرف على الادوات الجراحية الميكانيكية مثل انواع المقصات اليدوية ومشارط التشريح وكابسات الشرايين وانواعها فهل يمكنكم اتمام المساعده والادلاء ببعض التفاصيل عن مثل هذه المواضيع الغائبة عن شاشة المنتدى
وسنكون شاكرين لمن لديه يمعلومه يمكن ان يضيفها هنا


----------



## مهندس بلال (1 أغسطس 2007)

أكيد أنني ان شاء الله سأتكلم عن كل ذلك ...................... و أنا مسرور جدا بالمشاركة و بمشاركتكم....................
جاييك بالحكي أخي غيث ....... بالراحة شوية !:1:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس بلال قال:


> أكيد أنني ان شاء الله سأتكلم عن كل ذلك ...................... و أنا مسرور جدا بالمشاركة و بمشاركتكم....................
> جاييك بالحكي أخي غيث ....... بالراحة شوية !:1:



مجهود كبير اعانك الله به .

نحن نتابع تطلعاتك ومواضيعك الجديدة :63: .

لك كل المحبة والتقدير :14: .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## غيث طارق (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء اشكر اهتمامكم بالموضوع واتمنى ان يستمر عطائكم الزاهر في هذا المجال
مع خالص التقدير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني وزملائي الافاضل 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
واعذروني على تأخري لاسباب فنية

لا شك ان الشركات الصانعة تعمل دوما على تحقيق اكبر قدر من المبيعات وذلك عن طريق اساليب مختلفة في التسويق وطرح الاشكال والمواصفات لاي منتج ومن هذا المنطلق انصحكم من الاستفادة من هذه الخاصية لمعرفة خصائص او تطورات اي جهاز او اي منتج طبي.

بخصوص هذا الموضوع اليكم هذا الرابط والرجاء الدخول على جميع الروابط الداخليه فيه لتجميع اكبر قدر من المعلومات.
http://www.surgicalsindia.com/

وفقكم الله 
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
اخوكم محمد الكسواني


----------



## مهندس بلال (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكري .........

و اشكر الخ محمد الكسواني على مشاركته القيمة ...... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخواني وزملائي الافاضل
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
> واعذروني على تأخري لاسباب فنية
> ...




رابط رائع ووافي شامل لجميع الألأت الجراحية في صالة العمليات من مواصفات واستخدام وفوائد 

ومعادن الصنع والفرق بينها ونوعيات مختلفة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## غيث طارق (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ شكري محمد نوري
تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر والتقدير للجهود التي تبذلها في هذا المنتدى
ونتمنى ان يوفقك الله وان تستمر في عطائك الغير منقطع والمشاركات القيمة التي اتحفت بها المنتدى
ولكم منا خالص التقدير
:14:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2007)

غيث طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ شكري محمد نوري
> تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر والتقدير للجهود التي تبذلها في هذا المنتدى
> ونتمنى ان يوفقك الله وان تستمر في عطائك الغير منقطع والمشاركات القيمة التي اتحفت بها المنتدى
> ...



وفقك الله وايانا والجميع .

وهذا فضل من الله وبجهود الجميع . الملتقى منكم واليكم .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (4 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس بلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكري .........
> 
> و اشكر الخ محمد الكسواني على مشاركته القيمة ...... جزاك الله خيرا


 
لا شكرعلى واجب اخي الكريم
لا بد من تحميل الصور والمعلومات من الموقع بقدر الامكان تحسبا لاي امر طارئ مستقبلا.

تحياتي
محمد الكسواني


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

مهندس بلال قال:


> هذا ملف يشرح عن أهم الميزات و التكنيكات الموجودة في أجهزة القطع و التخثير ( المشارط الكهربائية ) مع المقارنة بين أشهر الأجهزة في هذا المجال , أشهر المشارط الكهربائية .........
> 
> و شرح بسيط على كل جهاز ........................




معلش اخي الكريم لو في لينك اخر لانه لايعمل


----------

